# Fluid bed & jig painting



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Finally got around to building my fluid bed for my powder painting and it's fantastic! It was pretty easy build. The bed and eight cups cost just over $30 in supplies. Well worth it IMO.
I ended up painting 1/100, 1/80 and 1/64 ounce panfish jigs today along with a few odd sizes with extra jigs I had laying around. I see more painting this week since the weather is turning again!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice looking jig heads there pymybob a very good start to filling your needs for this year. I have dip painted a few in the jar but your system looks nice. I'm not familiar with the term fluid bed how does the system help paint the jig Heads? Thanks for posting.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats nice looking work.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

The pump attached to the fluid bed "fluffs" the powder paint and it adheres better to the heated jig, IMO. I've always just heated the jig and dipped it in the jar of powder paint in the past but the results from using the fluid bed have been superior!

I've been meaning to build this for some time and finally got around to it. If you paint your own jigs, it's worth the investment!


----------

